# honey extractor



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a 9/18 radial. It's a nice size because I can get it through the doorways on my house (any bigger would not fit) and it's big enough to hold two supers (if you have 9 frames in a super). Mine is from Mann Lake. They list the diameter there, but I don't know off the top of my head. I'm guessing it's about 30 to 32".


----------



## hollowlog (Jan 22, 2003)

I also built my own figuring to save a wad of cash. Its a beauty, all stainless, hold 20 frames, electric variable speed gear motor drive and for a total of less then $200 bucks. I run thirty hives and thought that would be big enough. This past year we decided that my uncapping buddy could only uncap ten frames in the time it ran its extracting cycle. so we just used it half full. Maybe I should by another hot knife and more beer and find another buddy.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Buy a honey punch and you won't have to buy another knife or find another buddy. At half the price you can go twice as fast.

Bill


----------



## nickoli (Sep 25, 2003)

how many rpm should the thing turn at?
thanks


----------



## hollowlog (Jan 22, 2003)

Mine has a max of 325 rpm. I was afraid of breakage at higher speeds but I am thinking of trying 400. Any comments?


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

Hollowlog,
Do you have plans for your extractor?
Jon


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Bullseye Bill adds:
Buy a honey punch
tecumseh ask:
exactly what is a honey punch? Is this stump water mixed with a bit of honey?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>exactly what is a honey punch? Is this stump water mixed with a bit of honey?

You have to watch your fermentation for best results.  

http://www.plastools.com/honey_punch.htm


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Bill.. that is just way too cool.


----------

